# Can You Build An "X" Cross-Over With USA Switches & Aristo Cross-Over?



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd like to build an "X" cross-over between my two ovals and I'd like to use 4 USA Trains #6 switches and an Aristocraft 19.5 degree cross-over. Will this work, or will I have to cut track or ties? Has anyone every built one using these sectional pieces? I don't want to have to purchase additional switches, but I'm willing to buy the cross-over. Please advise.

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Can You Build An "X" Cross-Over With USA Switches & Aristo Cross-Over?*

A #6 switch should have a diverging angle of 9.5 degrees, so double that and you get 19 degrees, very close to 19.5, so the angles should work, but I cannot tell you what the resulting track to track spacing will be. 

If you have to cut something, or add some track, it's just some short pieces. I would say go ahead. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Can You Build An "X" Cross-Over With USA Switches & Aristo Cross-Over?*

Shouldn't be a problem. I made one with all Aristo parts. The tracks came out about 9 inches apart.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

That is the biggest problem is having very large track centers. Other than that all will work. Later RJD


----------



## KVBarkley (Jan 9, 2009)

*RE: Can You Build An "X" Cross-Over With USA Switches & Aristo Cross-Over?*

Will this work with track power? Or is there a hidden reverse loop I am not seeing here?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By KVBarkley on 04/20/2009 5:33 PM
Will this work with track power? Or is there a hidden reverse loop I am not seeing here?


crossovers do often create reverse loops, but without seeing your trackplan, we cant tell for sure..
but its easy for you to figure out..

without the crossover, can a train ever switch direction? ending up going the opposite direction on the same piece of track?

if the answer is no, you dont have a reverse loop. 


how about after the crossover is installed? can a train ever reverse itself then?
switch directions on the same piece of track? 

if the answer is yes, you have created a reverse loop..


Scot


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

*RE: Can You Build An "X" Cross-Over With USA Switches & Aristo Cross-Over?*

That's a tough one Ed. My answer without having tried it would be, not without some tweaking and possibly extra ties and rails. Looking at the #6 for Aristo and USA, they are very different in how they diverge so I doubt you could make a straight-through double crossover with just the 5 pieces. BUT, since the rail ends are parallel it is possible that it might work pretty simply. Tough one to answer without having tried it. Good luck. 

-Will


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Can You Build An "X" Cross-Over With USA Switches & Aristo Cross-Over?*

Let's not scare Ed! 

Ed, if you connect the 4 switches, you WILL have to cut some 2 custom length straights between each of the 2 pairs of "mainline routes" of the straight through routes of the switches. How far apart the 2 mainlines will be is probably around 9 inches like the Aristo, but no one here has done it to give you an exact measurement. 

If you want mainline spacing at a certain distance, then you PROBABLY will have to ALSO trim some off the ends of the crossing (diamond) or the diverging legs of the switches, or possibly both. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed.
You might want to read the thread at http://cs.trains.com/trccs/forums/t/150240.aspx . I replied at length about double crossovers. Although my crossover uses WR switches and a 22 degree crossing, I discussed the use of #6 switches. Marty Cozad built a double using #6s. 

I used about a 9in spacing[center to center]. My inner loop is track power. The outer loop is battery only. I have issolating joiners at every point between the two loops. I did not have to cut or extend the crossing between the four switches. Lengths of track do need to be cut to go between each switch on the two mainlines .









Hope this helps,
Jim C.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed has two loops, I think he just wants to cross over from one to the other. No reverse loops. He will have to put in plastic joiners, to isolate the two loops. He is track powered.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Can You Build An "X" Cross-Over With USA Switches & Aristo Cross-Over?*

I also used insulated joiners to isolate the x itself so I could select which side it was connected to.


----------

